# Land for Sale or trade in Arizona



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

36 Arces in Northern Arizona. Stunning views with great water as the Coconino-Sandstone aquifer is right underneath. Corner property with great roads and access. Community well is open to use as much water as you like or you can drill your own well. We would like to sell or trade for land in Jackson County or Davies County Missouri. We would also consider a lease purchase with a reasonable down. We are asking $26,000 OBO I don't have pics of the property right now, but this is web site for the property so you can get a good idea of what it looks like http://cheveloncanyonranch.com/


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

This is of a property a couple parcels away.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Chevlon Canyon 1/4 a mile away from the property


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

What is the weather like there in summer and winter? I am interested in finding out more info.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I lived on that ranch, about 30 years ago. In fact, the directions say turn on Hutch road. It is named after my late husbands family, the Hutchersons. I have a boat load of stories about that place. This sure brought back a lot of memories. Rode that canyon many times chasing cows.

I looked at the pictures of the so-called wild horses. No, they were ones that weren't caught when the ranch sold. All those duns and buckskins go back to a stallion called Poco Moco. Good old quarter horse breeding.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

elliemaeg said:


> What is the weather like there in summer and winter? I am interested in finding out more info.


 I would say the weather is closest to here http://www.city-data.com/city/Snowflake-Arizona.html Its mild in the winter, when it snows it dosn't stick around very long. Its mild in the summer too, never really getting above 90. Its very much like Snowflake in many ways including growing conditions.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Yldrosie said:


> I lived on that ranch, about 30 years ago. In fact, the directions say turn on Hutch road. It is named after my late husbands family, the Hutchersons. I have a boat load of stories about that place. This sure brought back a lot of memories. Rode that canyon many times chasing cows.
> 
> I looked at the pictures of the so-called wild horses. No, they were ones that weren't caught when the ranch sold. All those duns and buckskins go back to a stallion called Poco Moco. Good old quarter horse breeding.


 That is an amazing story! I would love to hear more about it. I really love the area, we just need to be closer to family, its hard being away.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Taxes, building codes, zoning, etc?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

The taxes last year were about $229.52, building codes are here http://www.navajocountyaz.gov/pubworks/pz/ and the land is zoned 0004-VL-UNDET-RUR-NONSUBDIVID although the exact meaning I don't know. ;0)


----------



## henry2 (Sep 2, 2009)

how far down for a well along with a underground home set up with a solar panel system .

i used to live in phz and would love to find something back there to retire to ..


----------



## henry2 (Sep 2, 2009)

i know your family very pm me and i will tell you my last name ..


----------



## mygreenacres (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you have a parcel number or coordinates?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

PM'd you the parcel #


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

is it still up for sale?


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes ;0) We're going up there on Monday and I will get more pictures ;0)


----------



## Minimomma (Jan 5, 2008)

I see that the website says "property owners association".
Do they have restrictions on what you can do on that parcel?


----------

